# My cat has started to refuse her litter tray. Any advise?



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

My cat, Tia, has recently started refusing to use her litter tray and has been getting into a habit of weeing on the mat/carpet by my balcony door. She's the only cat in the flat and is an indoor only, house trained cat (Estimated 5 years old). I've had her since New years Eve after being given her by a friend who could no longer keep her (She had too many cats to care for) and she's had no problems with her tray until now.

The only thing I've done differently in the last few weeks is invest in some Airwick motion sensor air freshners. One is in the living room and the other is in the hallway where Tia's litter tray is kept. Is it possible that this may be putting her off using her tray? (Strong perfume smell?) I've moved the air freshner to another location in the hallway but away from her litter tray in hopes that it may help.

The only other question is, is there any way I can deter her from weeing by the door and get her back into the habit of using her litter tray?

Any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thanks! ^__^


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The Airwick air freshner may be a factor in her avoiding the litter tray - would suggest you do away with them altogether if you can. Make sure you wash the area where she has soiled with a bio detergent. Some recommend spraying the area with a white spirit solution afterwards but would be a bit careful with this.

You could try changing her litter - it maybe she has gone off it. There is a litter called Cat Attract - it's not cheap but perhaps you could use it for a few weeks until she is using the tray again and then reintroduce another cheaper litter.

May be an idea to invest in a Feliway plug in diffuser but if there are no other pets around I don't feel this is really necessary.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Forbidden-Feline said:


> My cat, Tia, has recently started refusing to use her litter tray and has been getting into a habit of weeing on the mat/carpet by my balcony door. She's the only cat in the flat and is an indoor only, house trained cat (Estimated 5 years old). I've had her since New years Eve after being given her by a friend who could no longer keep her (She had too many cats to care for) and she's had no problems with her tray until now.
> 
> The only thing I've done differently in the last few weeks is invest in some Airwick motion sensor air freshners. One is in the living room and the other is in the hallway where Tia's litter tray is kept. Is it possible that this may be putting her off using her tray? (Strong perfume smell?) I've moved the air freshner to another location in the hallway but away from her litter tray in hopes that it may help.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem and solved it with an extra tray near the door once the carpet or mat had been cleaned usinf white vinegar


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

ChinaBlue said:


> The Airwick air freshner may be a factor in her avoiding the litter tray - would suggest you do away with them altogether if you can. Make sure you wash the area where she has soiled with a bio detergent. Some recommend spraying the area with a white spirit solution afterwards but would be a bit careful with this.
> 
> You could try changing her litter - it maybe she has gone off it. There is a litter called Cat Attract - it's not cheap but perhaps you could use it for a few weeks until she is using the tray again and then reintroduce another cheaper litter.
> 
> May be an idea to invest in a Feliway plug in diffuser but if there are no other pets around I don't feel this is really necessary.


Had a feeling it may be a bit of a deterant for her. It is rather strong ^^; I've tried antibacterial spray and a bit of carpet cleaner in the area where she's been. Also a bit of fabreeze to neutralise the smell. She does still use her litter tray for pooing in I've noticed, but she still heads for the balcony door for weeing (Though she was a good girl and wee'd in her litter tray last night since removing the air freshner from the hall. With any luck it may have helped).

If she continues to try weeing in the livingroom I'll definately give a new litter a try =3 Thanks for letting me know about the 'Cat Attract'.

And no idea what a Feliway Diffuser is but I'll have a look into it and see if it'll be worth getting. Thanks for the advise ^__^


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (May 1, 2010)

silverhorse said:


> I had a similar problem and solved it with an extra tray near the door once the carpet or mat had been cleaned usinf white vinegar


May be an idea if all else fails. Lol. Thanks ^^


----------

